#ubuntu-cm 2011-06-07
<ongolaBoy> swell: hi
<swell> ongalaboy: salut
<ongolaBoy> je te vois régulièrement dans le salon. Tu es dans quelle ville ?
<swell> je suis de Ydé
<swell> je suis le êtit frere de Sovo
<swell> petit frere de Sovo
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-06-08
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
 * ongolaBoy va beaucoup bouger ce matin :)
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-06-04
<cyrilledibamou> ongolaBoy : le boulot ça va là bas ?
#ubuntu-cm 2012-06-07
<sovo> hi all
<ongolaBoy> sovo: salut :)
<ongolaBoy> hi tenfourty :)
#ubuntu-cm 2013-06-03
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-06-04
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> hi
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> hi
<septox> ongolaBoy: ping
<ongolaBoy> septox: yep
<septox> au finish le meeting irc s'est qd ?
<septox> demain ou pares demain
<ongolaBoy> jeudi non ?
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas pour moi c'est jeudi la réunion sur irc :)
<ariabbas> me too la reunion c etait prevu pour jeudi
#ubuntu-cm 2013-06-05
<tnjulius> Bonsoir à tous!
<ongolaBoy> tnjulius: salut
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: d'après le tweet de septox, la réunion a été reportée à demain?
<coco>  Bonsoir tnjulius:  bonsoir @tous !
<ongolaBoy> tnjulius: yep. demain
#ubuntu-cm 2013-06-06
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<coco> ..
<septox> .
<septox> .
<septox> .
<sovo1> hi all
<septox> hi all
<septox> on peut commencer ?
<sovo> ok
 * valdesjo bah... c kan vous voulez hin! 
<sovo> .
<septox> .
<septox> '' meeting start
<septox> l'agenda est ici http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/kmer/604/detail/ mais la il ya des pbs sur le loco-directory, certianes personnes peuvent avoir des http 500
<septox> les points avec les responsables
<septox> planifications des activites 2013 [ ongolaBo1 ]
<septox> presentation des projets [septox et chaque responsable de projet]
<septox> recensement des procedures au sein de la communauté [tout le monde]
<septox> d'autres propositions ?
<septox> ping !
<sovo> pong
<septox> uhmm je crois que ns soe seuls hein
<septox> :D
<sovo> apparement
<IzaneFG> non non, vous n'êtes pas seul, il y a aussi la solitude avec vous :)
<sovo> looool
<septox> lol
<septox> dc on prevoit koi coe activites pr 2013
<septox> il y a les releases
<septox> ..
<IzaneFG> il y aura une release du dvd remastérisé pour journaliste
<IzaneFG> heu... si je me rappel bien, il faut qu'on fasse la SFD à notre manière
<IzaneFG> avec la possibilité de faire aussi la SFD avec les autres entités qui le feront même si c'est pas le même jour comme le fait d'habitude Protège QV
<septox> .
<septox> il y a aussi un monsieur a DLA qui a contacte ubuntu-fr qui a contacte ongolaBo1 pr l'organisation d'une release a DLA sur trois jrs si je ne m'abuse
<septox> rencontres physiqques ?
<IzaneFG> heu... c'est le marathon?
<sovo> une release sur 3 jrs ??
<sovo> c devenu quoi ??
<tnjulius> bonsoir à tous!
<IzaneFG> Bsr! :)
<IzaneFG> tu as apporté les croissants qu'on attend depuis là?
<septox> .
<septox> on parlait des activites pr 2013
 * ongolaBoy salue en passant ; était à une réunion
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> voulez vous que je parle des activités ici ?
<septox> celles qui st prevus pr 2013
<ongolaBoy> rapidement je dirais qu'on continuera à organiser des ateliers les samedi
<ongolaBoy> à chaque fois que c'est possible
<septox> on eu des releases, release du cd masterise, sfd, release Ubuntu a DLA sur 3 jrs
<ongolaBoy> parfois aussi des sorties dans des écoles pour différents soutiens
<ongolaBoy> je déplore seulement d'avoir l'impression d'être un peu «seul» pour le faire avec arnaud. je préfère me dire que tous les autres sont trop occupés
<ongolaBoy> si  je n'ai pas mis en ligne de photos, ou de vidéos, c'est parce que je ne peux pas tenir tous ces rôles en même temps :)
<ongolaBoy> bref.. je fais de mon mieux
<ongolaBoy> je ne parle pas des projets qui sont communs à tout le monde ici .. donc pour yaoundé, voilà en gros jusqu'à la fin de l'année
<ongolaBoy> .
 * ongolaBoy n'est pas devant son terminal mais revient ....
<IzaneFG> .
<septox> .
<septox> okay je crois qu'avec la petite equipe que ns avons la, les activites la devraient suffir,
<septox> il s'agit aussi pr moi d'essayer d'entrer ca dans le loco-directory en temps opportun (pr annonces sur twitter et autres)
<septox> uhmm
<septox> DLA dit koi ?
<septox> NDERE est la ?
 * valdesjo là maintenant! hello World!
<septox> okay on continue alors avec les autres points
<septox> ### etat des differents projets sur https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects
<septox> on va commencer par le bas
<septox> Caravane solidaire = est mort
<septox> member kit = est mort . Vu que le projet d'association est ds les nauges (clouds)
<septox> creation d'association = faudra voir si on veut remetttre cela sur la table ou si on veut fonctionner coe cela
<septox> pr l'association , il faudra organiser les choses tel que les activites de la communaute marchent et non cadres les chsoes sur des personnes precises
<septox> feedback apps : c'etait prevu etre un application pr prendre des feedbacks lors des evenements (releases et autres)
<ongolaBoy> moi je wanda seulement sur pourquoi on n'arrive pas à mettre sur pied une asso. Je vois des tas d'assos se monter ici à yaoundé et qui ne font même pas ce qu'on fait mais bon :D
<septox> pr le moment RAS , meme pas commence , mais je pense qu'on peut lancer (mm un android app ou bien un truc avec php) => ns avons un groupe sur gitourious ou bien encore sur launchpad
<septox> ongolaBoy: je ne peux pas te repondre, mais laisse moi lister apres on va prendre 1 a 1
<septox> pr le cd remasterise (qui va un peut dsle mm sens que les UAP) : ils sont cours de test
<septox> ischool : est mort (le promoeteur du projet ne fait plus signe)
<septox> T-shirts : en stnd-by, il faudra qu'on pense a une nouvelle charge ou bien design et penser a faire un truc coe 2 charges par an
<septox> commuity server: je en sais pas, on n'a pas vraiment avancer ici, le serveur etait la un temps. on pourra le relancer si necessaire, ou bien peut etre mettre les liens infos sur un git ou bien svn, a reflechir
<septox> virtual machines : les isos st la, mais le resultat n'est pas ce qui a ete pense
<septox> Localization: run mais la je crois que uwe works dessus seule (Goethe)
<septox> AddOnCD-UAP : cf CD remasterise
<septox> Internet connection: les tutos s'ajoutent de temps a autre
<septox> Maelys : je crois que c'est mort (julius va ns expliquer)
<septox> classroom :  en standby
<septox> Aventure libre : en stand by ? je ne sais pas, mais faudra reflechir dessus
<septox> so ! j'ai finit avec les status des differents projets
<septox> on commence now par le haut
<septox> a intervenir
<septox> .
<septox> .
<septox> .
<IzaneFG> .
<septox> aventure libre  : le pb ici etait au niveau des articles qui n'arrivaient pas vite, et la technique utilisee que bcp ne maitrisent pas LaTeX
<septox> ce qui fait que les parutions trainent jusuqu'a tarir
<septox> idee : automatiser les choses et les compiler automatiquement
<septox> et compiler le tout sur un serveur automatiquement avec papeTex http://tug.ctan.org/tex-archive/macros/latex/contrib/papertex/
<septox> question on reprends ou bien on lep d'abord ? (surtotu pr les acticles )
<IzaneFG> lol
<valdesjo> .
<septox> ## classroom : on do how ?
<septox> les gars dorment (j'en suis sur)
<ongolaBoy> :)
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> on est toujours sur classroom ?
<septox> oui
<septox> on relance cmt ?
<septox> je pensais a un irc bot qui peut donner des sessions privees (en permanence) et des qu'il ya ades questions il enregistre
<ongolaBoy> certains ici avaient proposé que ce soit des séances «live» .. couplées à l'irc mais qui soient en live
<ongolaBoy> pour l'irc bot, ça serait bien pour créer  une base de connaissances
<septox> uhmm
<septox> aussii interessant coe idee
<ongolaBoy> mais combien de «nouveaux» se connectent souvent... de mon opinion personnelle les gens n'arrivent pas à trouver le «reflexe irc»
<ongolaBoy> et pourtant ... :)
<septox> .
<septox> ongolaBoy: ah j'ai oublie de mentionner le repTower
<ongolaBoy> j'allais en parler :)
<septox> je croyais que indy21 allait faire une page pr le projet
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> il ne doit pas être dispo ...
<ongolaBoy> mais demain, on pourra faire un point dessus dans la liste pour tout le monde
<septox> mais la je crois que ns sommes deux hein
<septox> :D
 * ongolaBoy doit faire du support 15 min
<IzaneFG> .
<septox> .
<septox> okay
<septox> pr les autres projets je ne sais pas
<septox> s'il y a encore des remarques
<septox> pr les workflows j'ai send un document qui retracent un peu les choses, je ne sais pas si j'ai forget un truc
<septox> pr le robot irc , on verra plus tard
 * septox doit bouger apres 2h intense de meeting IRC 
#ubuntu-cm 2013-06-07
<septox> .
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-06-08
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-06-03
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-06-04
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-06-06
<septox> .
<ariabbas_> .
<ariabbas> .
<coco>  Salut les frères !
<ongolaBo1> coco: bjr sylvain
<coco>  Yes ongolaBo1:
<coco> Du nouveau à propos de la rencontre prévue avec les responsables actuels de AC3L ?
<ongolaBo1> pas eu le temps de relancer la présidente
<ongolaBo1> moi même suis bousculé
<coco> ok!
<coco> Mais il faut peut-être en profiter pour clarifier le plan et partager avec la team; pour harmonisation et aussi pour que personne ne semble lésé... Qu'en penses-tu?
<ongolaBo1> rien de concrèt n'a encore été élaboré ; j'ai juste émis une idée de «ne pas recommencer depuis le début»
<coco>  Ok c'est pour cela que je suggère que l'idée soit aussi mûrie par les cadres; car cela implique beaucoup de choses quand même.
<ariabbas> .
<coco> ..
<coco> ariabbas:
<coco>  Tu es là ?
<coco>  Juste pour confirmer que tu avais bien reçu ma réponse... ;-)
<coco> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2015-06-01
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> *Sinon ya ongolaBoy qui joue au ping pong de temps en temps :D
<pitsoncm> Hi ! all
<pitsoncm> slt ongolaboy
<ariabbas> .
<pitsoncm> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2015-06-02
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-06-03
<coco1> Salut à tous !
<coco1> indy21 c cmt
<ongolaBoy> salut
<indy21> coco1: slt
<coco1> indy21: Ok man
<coco1> ongolaBoy: je crois que les serveurs de mtnbusiness plantent souvent un peu trop, ils savent faire monter les valeurs des ressources, mais ils ne savent pas le faire chuter, que puis-je faire par exemple pour ma boîte de messagerie? Devrais-je la reinitialiser?
<ongolaBoy> bnjour
<ongolaBoy> coco1: tu ne peux que la vider périodiquement c'est tout
<coco1> ongolaBoy: oui je le fait mais si ça garde les infos de ressources max, est-ce que les autres serveurs externes ne vont pas tenir compte de ce mensonge? Et même le serveur interne lui-même ne va-t-il pas mentir jusqu'au bout? :-(
<ongolaBoy> je ne sais pas de quel mensonge tu parles mais si un serveur dit qu'il est plein, il est effectivement plein hein  :)
<ongolaBoy> là où se trouve stocké tes messages ne correspond pas forcément au(x) serveur(s) smtp qui traite(nt) les courriels quand ils arrivent chez mtnbusiness
<ongolaBoy> et si le serveur smtp qui traite les courriels a une queue pleine et ben il ne peut pas continuer à traiter autre chose
<ongolaBoy> là où sont stockés tes messages ça peut très bien être sur un autre serveur
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas c'est à voir avec le support
<coco1> Ah oui, je leur ai fait confiance aveugle c'est sûr et je n'y avait pas pensé (y)
<coco1> Merci
<indy21> ongolaboy: peut-être que coco1 partage le même serveur de messagerie avec d'autres clients de mtnbusiness ?
<coco1> Oui indy21: c'est le même serveur smtp+pop/imap
<coco1> indy21: Dans ce cas qu'en penses-tu?
<coco1> Bravo à ENEO :-X
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-06-04
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<coco1> ..
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-06-06
<septox> salut a tous
<septox> ping kenju254
<septox> ping jay-m
<septox> ping coco1
<jay-m> hello world :)
<coco1> (y)
<coco1> Hello jay-m:
<coco1> ..
<coco1> septox:  Salut
<coco1> désolé mais je n'étais pas tout près lorsque tu as envoyé ton Ping
#ubuntu-cm 2016-06-07
<indy21> hi.
<indy21> ongolaBoy: juste pour savoir je présente mon environnement à moi ou je fais la présentation dans une VM ?
<ongolaBoy> indy21: hi. ça dépend de toi
<ongolaBoy> si c'est plus simple et si ça ne te dérange pas tu peux présenter ton environnement
<ongolaBoy> je pense que ça sera plus concret et original
<ongolaBoy> mais tout dépend de toi
<indy21> en fait, j'ai vraiment pas bcp de temps ce mois ci, pour préparer un environnement neuf.
<indy21> je vais zapper snappy core aussi. j'ai pas vraiment le temps de regarder ça.
<indy21> ongolaBoy: on peut faire un test d'appel aujourd'hui ? demain j'ai des examens de 8h-12h. :-)
<ongolaBoy> disons vers 14h (TU+1)
<indy21> ok.
<ongolaBoy> pffffffff
<ongolaBoy> indy21: je n'étais pas devant mon ordi
<indy21> ongolaBoy: pas de souci. heu... je reboot rapidement. je suis sur Win là. :-D
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> tu me fais donc signe quand tu es prêt
<indy21> ongolaBoy: /me est prêt.
<ongolaBoy> indy21: ok
<ongolaBoy> https://rendez-vous.renater.fr/ubunturelparty1604yde
<indy21> il me propose d'être l'hôte
<ongolaBoy> rafraichis voir
<ongolaBoy> je viens d'activer
<ongolaBoy> hum.. je sais que Rendez-vous a quelques soucis parfois
<ongolaBoy> je relance chez moi voir
<indy21> tjrs rien.
<ongolaBoy> ok :(
<indy21> au pire on utilise directement firefox.
<ongolaBoy> ok.. je vérifie une dernière fois
<ongolaBoy> tu peux réessayer de te reconnecter ?
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> bon .. :-\
<ongolaBoy> firefox c'est ? hello ?
<indy21> oui
<ongolaBoy> bon .. faut que je vois comment ça marche. Je n'ai jamais cliqué dessus :)
<ongolaBoy> indy21: https://hello.firefox.com/W6bfoM3gIZ0#RG-uh_1eTYy-cSU7UKbRiQ
<ongolaBoy> indy21: coupure ?
<indy21> https://meet.jit.si/IntenseGoatsKissNOT
<ongolaBoy> je vois une image
<indy21> je t'entends hein
<indy21> tu m'entends ?
<ongolaBoy> non
<ongolaBoy> je recharge ma page voir
<ongolaBoy> pas mieux :(
<ongolaBoy> je pense qu'on va se résigner à utiliser hello
<ongolaBoy> mais je devrais faire des pauses après 8 min :)
<indy21> je t'entendais bien pourtant
<indy21> ok.
<ongolaBoy> le ventilateur tourne trop
<ongolaBoy> ah.. sur jitsi ?
<ongolaBoy> tu m'entendais ?
<ongolaBoy> j'ai fermé la page
<indy21> j'entendais tes explications.
<ongolaBoy> et ben :)
<ongolaBoy> et tu me voyais ?
<indy21> oui oui.
<ongolaBoy> wow :D
<ongolaBoy> si ça marchait dans l'autre sens ça aurait été mieux mais bon .. on va faire avec
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: toujours en visio demain ?
<indy21> ok ok.
<indy21> ongolaBoy: le partage d'écran est possible apparemment. https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/share-your-screen-firefox-hello
<IzaneFG> Je sais pas encore pour la visio, vais voir si je peux attraper quelques personnes d'ici là
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: ok.. de toutes les façons la visio sera reservée et ça sera un appel direct
<IzaneFG> C'est la période d'exam donc... les étudiants sont un peu tête en l'air :)
<IzaneFG> ok
<ongolaBoy> salle de formation 195.24.196.126
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas on fera avec
<ongolaBoy> ici aussi physiquement il y a plein de devoirs FOAD miage :D
<ongolaBoy> la maison sera saturée en monde
<IzaneFG> :)
<indy21> en passant les RTs, vu que vous êtes passés sur KVM, comment vous gérez les templates de Debian ? toujours debootstrap ?
<ongolaBoy> jusqu'ici je fais un preseed
<ongolaBoy> donc la VM démarre en pxe et va charger le nécessaire via un fichier de préconfiguration
<ongolaBoy> mais effectivement on pouvait aller plus loin mais j'ai pas eu le temps de m'assoir pour le faire :)
<indy21> ah ok. je veux plutôt concevoir un template sans passer par pxe.
<indy21> bon je file. à demain. :-)
#ubuntu-cm 2016-06-08
<ariabbas> .
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> septox: hi
<formation> IzaneFG: il faut dire aux autres de se mettre sur irc :)
<indy21> hello
 * indy21 est un peu à la bourre aujourd'hui.
<indy21> ongolaBoy: pas trop en retard ? :-)
<dibamou> non
<saoungoumi> bonjour à tous!
<indy21> bonjour bjr.
<dibamou> bjr
<saoungoumi> n'y t-il pas un padlet pour le suivi de ce qui a déjà eu lieu jusqu'ici?
<saoungoumi> https://padlet.com
<saoungoumi> pour nous les retardataires ;)
<indy21> les logs irc sont aussi disponibles pour suivre ce qui est dit ici. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<formation> indy21: dispo ?
<ongolaboyBis> indy21: ???
<ongolaboyBis> tu dors ? :)
<qwebirc96617> Zzzz Zzzz Zzz a ton avis lol
<ongolaboyBis> ariabbas: stp tu peux me redonner le lien d'ubuntu-paris ?
<ongolaboyBis> ok, ça va :)
<indy21> ongolaboyBis: je suis là.
<ongolaboyBis> ok
<ongolaboyBis> je te donne le lien
<indy21> euye. ongolaboyBis et ongolaBoy ?
<ongolaboyBis> les autres ne cliquez pas dessus svp :)
<ongolaboyBis> indy21: https://hello.firefox.com/ilwNji4BWbU#iQPZ2uE9Xc_4X1Wy3Y3Lyw
<ongolaboyBis> indy21: tu entends , vois ?
<indy21> je vois mais j'entends rien.
<indy21> peut-être il faut configurer pulse-audio pour pointer le navigateur.
<indy21> Bonjour à tous ceux qui me lisent et qui sont présents.
<ongolaboyBis> si ça ne marche pas bien je vais prendre mon ordi directement
<ongolaboyBis> en fait il faut qu'on puisse t'entendre :)
<indy21> ok. passe de souci.
<ongolaboyBis> indy21: tu entends ?
<ongolaboyBis> bon .. je vais chercher mon ordi ..
<indy21> ongolaBoy : tu peux te reconnecter avec le même lien.
<ongolaBoy> indy21: https://hello.firefox.com/MH8jn7LAGI4#6WzqDQSnp5aS7Cxfoh1ZMg
<ongolaBoy> indy21: https://hello.firefox.com/MH8jn7LAGI4#6WzqDQSnp5aS7Cxfoh1ZMg
<qwebirc96617> Bonjour Izane, c Dorian que je vois labas?
<indy21> ongolaBoy : ça a figé
<ongolaBoy> ok;
<ongolaBoy> je ferme et relance
<ongolaBoy> https://hello.firefox.com/frfzR6GbmVw#cDhJ4-nBMA-cFYLpm0ZUMg
<ongolaBoy> coupé
<indy21> la version de firefox ? je suis 46.0.1
<ongolaBoy> idem
<indy21> ongolaBoy: https://meet.jit.si/ubuntuparty1604yaounde
<indy21> essayons voir
<ongolaBoy> non plus :(
<ongolaBoy> ça ne marche pas
<indy21> trop d'utilisateurs peut-être. :-''
<ongolaBoy> ok
<indy21> :-(
<ongolaBoy> reste google talk :P
<ongolaBoy> je lance ?
<indy21> ok. je me connecte.
<ongolaBoy> tu me buzzes quand tu arrive
<ongolaBoy> c'est déjà ouvert chez moi
<ongolaBoy> you left the call
<indy21> pour la définition du LTS : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<indy21> IzaneFG: le courant est revenu ?
#ubuntu-cm 2016-06-09
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> Ndintendo: hi ;)
<Ndintendo> :)
<Ndintendo> je m’imprègne tout doucement :)
<ongolaBoy> je vois
<ongolaBoy> je ne sais pas si je t'avais dit, il y a une mailing-list https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-cm
<ongolaBoy> où tu peux t'inscrire si tu veux poser des questions
<ongolaBoy> les archives https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm/ .. depuis 2007 ;)
<septox> Ndintendo: hi
<septox> Ndintendo: welcome
<qwebirc17055> HELP
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc17055: oui ?
<Ndintendo> hello! :)
<Ndintendo> ongolaBoy: c'est noté
<septox> ?
<Ndintendo> septox:thanx ;)
<qwebirc17055> comment installer une clé wifi nextell sur mon ubuntu 14.04?
<qwebirc17055> J'ai tout essayé mais sans succès
<qwebirc17055> someone here?
<qwebirc17055> Merci
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc17055: as tu regardé ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Howto/InternetWithCamtelCDMA ?
<ongolaBoy> je ne sais plus quelle clé j'ai testé récemment mais tu n'avais même plus besoin d'installer le paquet lg-evdo...
<qwebirc17055> oui j'ai regardé. il me semble que Nextell c pas CDMA? noon?
